# Edge units won’t allow me to watch a recorded program



## sfsapp (May 29, 2014)

I have 2 TIVO Edge units. Recently, I had to replace my modem and router. Before, everything worked fine. Now, with the new modem and router both of the Edge units connect to TIVO servrice very quickly, but now, they won’t allow me to watch a recorded program and the whole system is VERY SLOW. When I restart the unit it works fine for a while, then reverts back to non-functioning. I’ve chated with TIVO and sent an email. They responded to the email with directions on how to restart a Mini. How much damage am I doing by continually restarting the units and how can this be resolved?


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

I can't see how replacing the modem and router would have any effect on being able to watch a recorded program as it is stored locally on the TiVo. When you say you can't watch a recorded program are you referring to one on the TiVo that recorded it or are you trying to watch via a TiVo mini or it was recorded on one TiVo and you're watching from the other? If that's the case, then the network would definitely impact you. Therefore, I would recommend double-checking your network settings on the TiVo's and the mini's. I would also double-check the new wireless unit to make sure it's configured properly. It could be a situation where your old wireless unit offered more wireless options like A, B, N etc. and your new one doesn't, or they are not turned on by default and you will have to activate the higher speed options.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## sonogal (3 mo ago)

I am having the same issue- I cannot watch any recorded shows from my TiVo edge while away from home (using ipad app). TiVo customer service said “theyre working on this issue” but it’s been months. This is the whole reason I bought a tivo - I travel internationally a lot and slingbox is going dark in about a week.  Very frustrating.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sonogal said:


> I am having the same issue- I cannot watch any recorded shows from my TiVo edge while away from home (using ipad app). TiVo customer service said “theyre working on this issue” but it’s been months. This is the whole reason I bought a tivo - I travel internationally a lot and slingbox is going dark in about a week.  Very frustrating.


No, that’s not the same issue. OP can’t watch recorded programs in his home.

Have you run remote viewing setup in the app, from your home? That is necessary first.

Are your shows copy protected?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sfsapp said:


> I have 2 TIVO Edge units. Recently, I had to replace my modem and router. Before, everything worked fine. Now, with the new modem and router both of the Edge units connect to TIVO servrice very quickly, but now, they won’t allow me to watch a recorded program and the whole system is VERY SLOW. When I restart the unit it works fine for a while, then reverts back to non-functioning. I’ve chated with TIVO and sent an email. They responded to the email with directions on how to restart a Mini. How much damage am I doing by continually restarting the units and how can this be resolved?


Sounds to me like you’re intermittently losing internet connectivity.

How are your devices connected?


----------



## sonogal (3 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> No, that’s not the same issue. OP can’t watch recorded programs in his home.
> 
> Have you run remote viewing setup in the app, from your home? That is necessary first.
> 
> ...


App is set up. I can view my local nbc/abc etc channels but can’t seem to watch any premium channels like bravo/TLC/HBO etc… and I thought I should be able to watch anything I’ve recorded…


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sonogal said:


> App is set up. I can view my local nbc/abc etc channels but can’t seem to watch any premium channels like bravo/TLC/HBO etc… and I thought I should be able to watch anything I’ve recorded…


Blame your cable company. They’re flagging the channels as copy protected.

You may be able to download from those channels (not stream) to your device, best done at home before you leave. But depends on how your provider is marking them.


----------



## sonogal (3 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> Blame your cable company. They’re flagging the channels as copy protected.
> 
> You may be able to download from those channels (not stream) to your device, best done at home before you leave. But depends on how your provider is marking them.


Thanks. Sigh. I leave an iPad in Europe, I brought it home to set up but don’t want to travel with it back and forth. I sure will miss my slingbox.


----------



## Tom76017 (Jun 26, 2002)

Just reuse your SlingBox. Reuse Slingplayer Desktop after shutdown · Discussion #92 · GerryDazoo/Slinger


----------



## sonogal (3 mo ago)

Tom76017 said:


> Just reuse your SlingBox. Reuse Slingplayer Desktop after shutdown · Discussion #92 · GerryDazoo/Slinger


Thank you Tom! This would be amazing but looks a bit complicated for me…


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Lol “just reuse…”

Just start by modifying HTML and JavaScript files and hosting them on your own web server…


----------

